# Trolling Suageye in the Summer?



## Shawn2219

I was wondering if anybody has trolled saugeye in the middle of summer like june - august on Indian Lake and had any luck. I am new to trolling for them and have had some luck this time of year, so any information is great Thanks.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I troll all summer but not at Indian. I like small,not so well known lakes. Harnesses and bottom bounces pretty much all the time. And most times shallower than you'd think.


----------



## All Thumbs

flicker shads (4/5s) work very well at Indian


----------



## ristorap

I have trolled in June and July. We used shallow shad raps, bandit 100, little rippers, thunder stick jr, bomber A .


----------



## Shad Rap

Whatever happened to the guy that was on here that trolled Indian all the time???..saugmon?..that guy would know well.


----------



## ristorap

Yes Saugmon always gave good useful reports. The baits and colors that worked and the ones that did not that day.


----------



## RMK

i almost asked the other day, on a different indian lake thread, where saugmon was at. nice guy. he helped me out quite a bit last year.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Saugmon had a good system and loved to troll Flickers. I had the pleasure to go out with him a few times a couple of years ago but lost touch with him. I've since changed phones and not sure I still have his contact info. Great guy though.


----------



## All Eyes

For harnesses, you want your line no more than a 45 degree angle to the water while trolling. Depending on the depth, it can require several ounces of weight to keep them there. Lead core is another option and is great for crankbaits like Flicker Shads and Shad Raps. Just let enough line out to occasionally tap bottom without dragging and hanging up.


----------



## saugmon

Shad Rap said:


> Whatever happened to the guy that was on here that trolled Indian all the time???..saugmon?..that guy would know well.


Late start this year fellas. Carb issues in early april and marina said 1.5 week wait. Turned out to be 30 days before I got her back.

I usually wait for the white bass spawn to start saugeye trolling.Last april-2017-,I got an early start and limit'd out daily with 49° water temps. The eyes run on the smaller side this time of year.I got limit's,but I'd have to toss back 30-50 eyes just for 6 keepers.Toss back 20-30 channelcats too!!Fingerlings out of the yang yang.The channelcats wreck havoc until they spawn out.As the water warms up,the quality increases.

This has been a weird year. Usually we get battered with cold front after cold front til july.We just now had our 1st cold front since april and it was a mild one.The dinks are still wrecking havoc but the channelcats have slowed down.They busted 2 of my flickershads and a dozen trebles so far. Took me 29 eyes got get a limit last sunday. 

Weeds are another issue. 2011, me and my dad pounded them daily just outside the oldfield beach buoy line.By the middle of june,weeds took over and made it untrollable.Lake is stained now and have some weeds but not too bad.Cottonwood is almost through too.

End of june and the week of july 4th is when the bigguns start.Steady water temp in low 80's. After that,I had 1 great july (2012)with 2 man daily limits with 92° water temp. That year was phenomenal because of 1/2 fingerlings stocked in 2009,2010,and weed invasion for 2011 season.

August and september have not been too good to me. Maybe a 2 keeper trip was the best.

Cranks:I was a die hard bomber nut.B02 firecraw and B04 charteuse craw. A couple seasons it was the Bandit 100 series like mistake,chrome black. Also toss in a Bomber Flat A B02 firetiger for something different. All went well until bomber got rid of the great colors and then started making them in china.The eyes don't want anything to do with them.I used to run big boards to get out 4 lines.Then a buddy in Lima mentioned Flickershads. I got the 5cm and 6cm. Flatlines run the 5cm straight along gunnel and a propwash rig of 6cm with the rod straight up.

30# moss green spiderwire. Lots of snags out there plus the flatties are getting huge.This also keeps the 5cm to run around 6' with 85' line released.

Bend the hooks of the flickershads out or you'll lose a ton of fish.Make sure they are tuned and run straight. Many of the new ones are out of whack right out of the package. Get you one of those $1 pack eye glass screwdrivers.Silver,round end,with black bits.The 2 smaller ones will work great to retune those flickershads.Keep lots of extra trebles.These flickershads catch everything.They're the most snag free crank that I have seen.They cut my lost crank % in half plus I don't run the boards anymore with all the action they draw.


----------



## TClark

That's amazing, I have yet to catch anything on a flicker shad...anytime of the year.


----------



## BMustang

TClark said:


> That's amazing, I have yet to catch anything on a flicker shad...anytime of the year.


Every plug has it's time and place.

Ficiker Shad is a Rapala Shad-rap duplicate. Both run about 6 feet, and both are excellent for trolling for walleye/sauger, or in the Ohio River for whatever jumps on your hooks.

I fish extensively in Canada in the early spring, and am amazed at all of the "fishermen" dipping dew worms for walleye, when we catch all we want by trolling SR-7 Shad raps right before dark right across from camp in 10 FOW.

I would not recommend these lures for casting, but are top-notch for trolling.


----------



## TClark

Always been a dream to fish Canada!
Especially a fly in trip where we don't see or hear a car or truck. Just pack some spuds, lemons, salt and pepper and eat our catch every day.

Hitting 70 in January so I doubt that'll ever happen, but those that are blessed enough to be able to do it...more power to them...envy envy....


----------



## Lewzer

> Whatever happened to the guy that was on here that trolled Indian all the time???..saugmon?..that guy would know well.


I thought you were referring to Raybob. Do a search on him. If you can understand his lingo, he was a wealth of information on Indian. He talked like he was a trucker on a CB radio.


----------



## Lewzer

Looks like all of his posts are gone on this site but he is still active on Walleye Central.

https://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/member.php?u=4425

*Ray da sUMo 'Chaser*

Here's a taste of ol' Raybob...

https://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145021

I do a lot of "lil' head-scratchin' now n' then..." as he calls it when reading his posts.


----------



## BMustang

TClark said:


> Always been a dream to fish Canada!
> Especially a fly in trip where we don't see or hear a car or truck. Just pack some spuds, lemons, salt and pepper and eat our catch every day.


I have been fishing in Canada annually for multiple weeks each year since 1991. 
I have just turned 71.
My most recent trip report link is:
http://www.bmustangs.com/SchabellSpanishRvrFishingTrip18.html

From there you can go to any year's report back until 2002.

I can't tell you how many folks, have said, "I'd love to do that *someday*."

A great starter fly-in trip would be to Pine Portage Lodge out of Wawa.

Just do it!!! Don't let intimidation, fear of border crossing, etc, stop you.
Right now the Canadian Dollar trades at $1.30 for an American greenback.
So long as you are not a convicted felon, nor have a alcohol/drug related conviction, you are home free. There is NOTHING like Canadian fishing. NOTHING!!!


----------



## ristorap

TClark said:


> That's amazing, I have yet to catch anything on a flicker shad...anytime of the year.



I have casted the flicker shads and shad raps for years. I use a 7 ft ml rod, spinning reel spooled with braid or floro line. If I use mono it is spiderline mono. Both baits are good for trolling.


----------

